# Stray Kitten... Help!



## Jeckel

Last night there was a little kitten crying outside my boyfriend's apartment for hours. We gave him some wet food, and oh my goodness the poor thing was starving. I have never seen anything eat so fast. He ended up coming inside because I couldn't bear to leave the little guy out in the rain and cold. He was definitely a house cat at some point - very friendly, only a little bit skittish. I think it was a "momma cat had kittens and then we ditched the kittens" type situation. He looks to only be about 2 or 3 months old. He is a non stop purrer. Unfortunately he is stuck in the bathroom, as we have other cats.

He is grey and white and definitely a boy! Eating very well (he is desperate for food!) and using his litter box. Poop looks normal. I found a flea on him, so we gave him a bath with flea shampoo. Gums, coat, eyes and everything else looks healthy.

My boyfriend doesn't want to keep him - we already have two cats and a rabbit in a small apartment. Does any want an adorable kitty? Or know of a vet in the Hamilton Ontario area who would vaccinate/neuter/check him out on the cheap? I could probably bring him to the barn (we are looking for another cat) but he would need to be neutered.

Or we might end up keeping him.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Jeckel said:


> Or we might end up keeping him.


LOL ... just skip to this step. He adopted you guys.

Seriously, I hope you have luck rehoming him. Cute healthy kittens usually adopt pretty quickly. Do you have a good no-kill shelter or foster program you can work with to find him a home? I think there are a number of Ontario members here - maybe someone can help out with info.


----------



## howsefrau32

Awww!!! No matter what, if you end up keeping him or finding him a good home, thank you for bringing him in from the rain and feeding him. He is still young enough and super cute, so hopefully you can find him a good home soon. What a lucky little fella he is right now just to be warm. 

Btw, I have a third cat. I did not want a third cat. I had two cats, and that was my limit, and I have a big dog. My last little kitty found me almost 1 year ago, and we took him in to foster him and find him a good home. Well, he ended up purring and non stop cuddling into our necks and we fell madly in love with him. We now have three cats. I have to tell you, it was not that much harder to have three than two, but that would be provided they all got along with each other. 

Good luck no matter what you decide. He is very adorable.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

What an adorable kitten. thanks for taking him in!


----------



## Jetlaya67

He is cute! I have three cats, well I had three cats, then this stray showed up, now I have four! Really, he probably would not be too much trouble, but if you can find him a home that would be okay too. Let us know what happens. Thanks for helping the little guy.


----------



## Jeckel

Well, I have fallen totally in love. He will lay in my arms for hours and purr - you can tell he is definitely missing his momma. And now that he is actually eating, he is starting to play. :luv The boyfriend is not convinced (yet).

I have gotten the okay to bring him to my barn, so even if he doesn't stay in the house, I will be able to take care of him and spoil him. 

Now just to get him checked out and neutered!


----------



## howsefrau32

Yay!!!!! Even if boyfriend is not convinced to bring him in, I would think eventually living in a barn and being loved with be better than being on your own. It's so hard when they purr their way into your heart.


----------



## asnnbrg

Aw, he's a cutie!

We had one kitten and wanted another to keep her company. But kitten I fell in love with had a littermate, and I just couldn't split them up. So now we have three kittens. They're really sweet together and not that much different than two, with the added bonus that there's always at least one in a snuggle mood even if the other two are carousing all over the house.

We've also got three guinea pigs, so I definitely sympathize with the "limit" thing.


----------

